# Best Cassette for DH



## Northender (Dec 2, 2011)

What type of cassette is everyone using?


----------



## Scrub (Feb 3, 2004)

What kind of derr and shifter do you have? 9 or 10spd?

I run Sram x9 with pg1070 10spd 11-23


----------



## Northender (Dec 2, 2011)

Scrub said:


> What kind of derr and shifter do you have? 9 or 10spd?
> 
> I run Sram x9 with pg1070 10spd 11-23


Sram X0 9spd


----------



## Iggz (Nov 22, 2006)

I've been running my 9spd 12-25 Shimano DuraAce since early '09 and never had so much as a skip. 
On my 3rd KMC x9sl-Ti chain but the cassette is good as ever. 

I'd recommend a Shimano cassette over Sram.


----------



## DHgnaR (Feb 20, 2008)

Same as Iggz. I've had the same Shimano Dura-Ace 11-23 on 3 different DH bikes since '07. Keep an eye on chain wear and it'll last for a very long time on a DH bike.


----------



## jimarin (Mar 19, 2005)

Dura-ace 11-23 9 speed


----------



## Northender (Dec 2, 2011)

jimarin said:


> Dura-ace 11-23 9 speed


is there any advantage running a 11-23 over a 12-27?


----------



## oldskoolbiker (Jun 2, 2005)

Mines cobbled together. 1/2 SLX/Saint, 1/2 Dura-Ace. 11-27 9 speed (150g)

11 in the back will give u a little higher gear. I run a 34 in the front with a 11 in the back, that actually gives slightly higher top gear than 36/12.

I like having the 27 or 28 gear in the back for those times when you have to climb a little. On actual DH runs I'm only using highest 5 or 6 gears which is really all you need for DH. Heck some people only run like 6 gears.

To me 11-23 you'll have too many higher gears to shift through on DH runs, and you have no low gear for the times you need to pedal uphill a bit to get to the start of the run.

I'd recommend looking at the 11-28 SLX/Saint cassette.


----------



## mtbnozpikr (Sep 1, 2008)

I've also got a Dura Ace 9-spd 11-23


----------



## frango (Oct 10, 2004)

I am with oldskoolbiker, I run regular 11-28 SLX/Saint 9sp cassette. It's the lightest Shimano MTB cassette - 231g and cheap  It has aluminum spider for 3 biggest cogs and 3 another are bonded together with pins, so they won't ruin your aluminum freewheel body, in you have one.

I wonder what will be the option for 2013 SLX Shadow+ (if some1's on a budget) and new Saint?


----------



## Northender (Dec 2, 2011)

frango said:


> I am with oldskoolbiker, I run regular 11-28 SLX/Saint 9sp cassette. It's the lightest Shimano MTB cassette - 231g and cheap  It has aluminum spider for 3 biggest cogs and 3 another are bonded together with pins, so they won't ruin your aluminum freewheel body, in you have one.
> 
> I wonder what will be the option for 2013 SLX Shadow+ (if some1's on a budget) and new Saint?


What type of chain would work well with Saint Crankset, X0 9 spd shifter/derailleur and SLX/ Saint cassette?


----------



## frango (Oct 10, 2004)

I've got KMC X9SL and it works fine. I will switch to Yaban, as it's nearly the same chain, but cheaper. However, not the gold-bling 
On the other hand, how many times do you change gears on the track? I do it one or twice... not racing, though.


----------



## oldskoolbiker (Jun 2, 2005)

Northender said:


> What type of chain would work well with Saint Crankset, X0 9 spd shifter/derailleur and SLX/ Saint cassette?


I'm running SRAM 991 Cross Step. But any 9 speed chain should work fine. I like the SRAM's since they come with a quick link.


----------



## naze7 (May 13, 2009)

I am using Shimano ultegra 11-23 and gradation is great for me.
Look at some WC rigs 9 gear is even too much.

Regards


----------



## B-Mac (Oct 2, 2008)

Sram PG 970 11-23. Fine cassette & only about $40.


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

best cassette? really? the answer is speculative at best. gear ratios are the important part...


----------



## Northender (Dec 2, 2011)

.WestCoastHucker. said:


> best cassette? really? the answer is speculative at best. gear ratios are the important part...


No, the answers are subjective. If you have something to say about gear ratios then say it.


----------



## sonic reducer (Apr 12, 2010)

dura ace... $25 used/near new at a bike swap 
been running it a few years, I clean my drivetrain damn near every ride and DH is so low on tooth wear I'm fine with it.

I would like to experiment with running a 5 or 6sp setup.


----------



## gregg (Sep 30, 2000)

Cool it with the flaming, thanks.


----------



## miqu (Jan 20, 2004)

Best performance for money no doubt - Shimano Hg80 SLX/Saint 9sp cassette. I like the freewheel friendly alloy spider. Good corrosion/rust protection also. Haven't had any problems with hg80 11-28, Sram X9 derrailleur and KMC X9 light chain or Sram-Pc991 crosstep chain.


----------



## DhRoadStar (Mar 23, 2012)

.WestCoastHucker. said:


> best cassette? really? the answer is speculative at best. gear ratios are the important part...


More posts = More curmudgeon


----------



## sdo1982 (Jun 14, 2010)

36 tooth up front, 11-28 on the rear SRAM 9 speed.
Gives me all the range i have ever needed, even managed to pedal up hill from the local trails (not much fun though!)

Sheldon Brown's Bicycle Gear Calculator

The link can be used to calculate speed from cadence, if you are racing at a decent level i guess changing gearing to suit the track would make sense, but im not that good and so ill stick with what i have got!


----------



## calialx1 (Mar 7, 2011)

I run a 11-34T sram pg990 and it's never let me down......i carry an 11-26 as a spare.


----------



## DhRoadStar (Mar 23, 2012)

calialx1 said:


> I run a 11-34T sram pg990 and it's never let me down......i carry an 11-26 as a spare.


You carry a spare cassette?


----------



## arkon11 (Jul 26, 2009)

Yeah, I usually carry a spare rear hub, spoke wrench, and truing stand in my Camelbak.


----------



## DHgnaR (Feb 20, 2008)

arkon11 said:


> Yeah, I usually carry a spare rear hub, spoke wrench, and truing stand in my Camelbak.


Nice, I like a rider who's prepared. I usually carry my headtube facing and reaming tool incase I ever need an emergency reaming.


----------



## bikevt (Oct 17, 2010)

is that what she said?


----------



## Sk8er07999 (May 12, 2008)

calialx1 said:


> I run a 11-34T sram pg990 and it's never let me down......i carry an 11-26 as a spare.


+1 on pg990 11-34. Unfortunately my dh rig is the only bike I have so the 34 tooth sprocket helps with climbs.

Sent from my Nexus S 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## calialx1 (Mar 7, 2011)

DhRoadStar said:


> You carry a spare cassette?


not on my pack, just down wherever my car is..... but if i was going on a long ride... i might if I have room.


----------



## NormanPCN (Oct 13, 2005)

Ultegra 12-27, 36 ring up front.


----------



## ACHTUNG! (Aug 18, 2008)

Dura Ace 11-27, 36 front ring.


----------



## Gemini2k05 (Apr 19, 2005)

Whatever I find in my boxes of random spare parts, preferably shimano. I have problems in the past with bending cogs on SRAM ones.


----------



## twistedlizard720 (Apr 3, 2006)

I ride an 11-32 9 speed Sram cassette. Just a midrange model, nothing flashy. Also to note, I ride a 42t chainring.


----------



## DOCRIGID (Sep 16, 2009)

36 toof up front, sram pg 1070 12-25 10 speed


----------



## GORKAMORENO (Aug 10, 2012)

11-28 10 speed. I also use the bike for enduro riding...


----------



## howardyudoing (Mar 31, 2010)

Who needs a cassette!


----------



## cadwiz (Jul 28, 2010)

When I ride local trails I run 11-34T & 34T up front for more climbing ability. For shuttle or lift assisted rides I run 11-26T & 36T up front.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Aug 21, 2009)

I went with the PG980 since it was basically same weight as the 990 but a bit cheaper. Such a huge step up from the PG950 I ran previously. Went with 11-34 since I use the same bike for DH/FR.


----------



## danglingmanhood (Sep 16, 2005)

Dura-Ace!


----------



## akacoke (May 11, 2011)

Sram pg970, 11-23


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

My favorite cassette is Ted Nugent Weekend Warriors


----------



## SummitAP (Jun 14, 2007)

If NOT racing, why have a narrow 11-2x instead of 11-3x?


----------



## kjsayers (Jun 5, 2008)

jimarin said:


> Dura-ace 11-23 9 speed


Being new to DH can someone explain to me why go with an 11-23 or something simular rather the 11-32 or 34? I would think if I had to do some pedaling i would want that big ring in the back to make it easier. Again I am new to DH so go easy.


----------



## juanbeegas (Oct 1, 2007)

It's about getting speed, while going down a hill. The smaller spread is usually all you'd need. With a regular mountain cassette, the spread is too wide and gives you less working gears. That, plus weight.
I swap cassettes, depending on what I'm riding.
I ride a 34T up front and a DuraAce 11-23T out back, or an XT 11-32T.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

send money to my paypal account And i WILLZ givez you thy answers.....what was the question again??


----------



## TheRage43 (Jul 19, 2012)

When I get all the parts I'll be running the shimano caprio cassette 9-26t on the Canfield micro drive hub. X0 cranks with a 32t MRP bling ring and MRP G2 SL Micro guide. Wide range of gears, crank and ring are silly light, micro guide is lighter and lower profile with a 32t gives you increased ground clearance as well. With a 13.8 bb height every bit counts.


----------



## akacoke (May 11, 2011)

juanbeegas said:


> It's about getting speed, while going down a hill. The smaller spread is usually all you'd need. With a regular mountain cassette, the spread is too wide and gives you less working gears. That, plus weight.
> I swap cassettes, depending on what I'm riding.
> I ride a 34T up front and a DuraAce 11-23T out back, or an XT 11-32T.


i got the same exact ratio , 34t front , 11-23t. i cant pedal up, if i know a trial has climbs i switch to my 11-32.

i like to have the smaller 11-23 because the gears are close makes it easier to shift up and down while pedaling hard. also itd save you over 100 grams in compare to a 11-34 cassette


----------



## altereddezignz (Jan 27, 2013)

I have a question. I normally ride a 2012 specialized camber but am looking into a specialized status 1? i will be getting rid of my camber and am looking at riding the status for my main bike.. Would there be a gear or cassette combo that would still allow me to ride uphill pretty good?


----------



## SV11 (Jan 2, 2011)

kjsayers said:


> Being new to DH can someone explain to me why go with an 11-23 or something simular rather the 11-32 or 34? I would think if I had to do some pedaling i would want that big ring in the back to make it easier. Again I am new to DH so go easy.


With dh, most of the time you're doing just that, going down a hill, so there is no need for high gears. A freeride bike is a diff story, I always have 11-3X on my freeride bikes, but there is no need for high gearing on a dh bike, unless you want to ride back up the hill.


----------



## altereddezignz (Jan 27, 2013)

Anyone in here know any info on the Status 1? I have a couple questions.


----------



## altereddezignz (Jan 27, 2013)

In particular about the front and rear gearing.


----------

